# $3 Mp3 Credit for Fires with Special Offers



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

If you have a SO Fire check the deals. Coupon must be redeemed by April 31st. There's no video or anything to watch...just click and enjoy.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Click what?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Once you select the offer just click the link to redeem the coupon. Sometimes they make you watch a video or teaser for an upcoming show.

The deal is under the Offers tab if you have a Fire with special offers. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, not seeing it on any of my Fire HDXs.



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not seeing it on my 7 inch fire HDX.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't have it on my HDX


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, sorry, guys. I wonder if it was a regional offer. 

So no one else had it? That's so strange.

Ah, I just noticed you all have HDXs. Mine is an HD. I wonder if that makes a difference...

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just checked my Kindle HD and I don't have this offer either.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

ireadbooks said:


> If you have a SO Fire check the deals. Coupon must be redeemed by *April 31st*. There's no video or anything to watch...just click and enjoy.


April 31st?


----------

